# '68 Rally II paint colors



## DougS (Nov 24, 2017)

I've got the wheels off my '68 (it's wintertime you know) and are picking them up from the sandblaster this morning. I have a wheel kit from Ames with charcoal, argent silver and masking; my question is, what color were the inside/backside of the wheels?? From memory, I was thinking they were a machinery gray or something. These wheels had been incorrectly painted before so I couldn't use them as a guide.

Thanks! 
Doug


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Many attempt to restore Rally II wheels using a dove gray finish for the back sides & the spine of the wheels. It's kind of close for the earliast of rally II wheels. By the time the JT wheels (first stamped 11/25/69) & the ('70 JW TransAm wheels) were stamped, this color of paint had a slight green tint in it. For this later tint, have to have the paint color analyzed, & paint custom mixed, been there. Later in the mid '70's, MotorWheel again changed this color & it actually picks up a slight metallic in it.


----------



## DougS (Nov 24, 2017)

I went with rustoleum classic gray on the backside. Looks great!

Thanks!


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Here’s a factory wheel from my GTO


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Btw that off an early production 69.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I used Rustoleum's Dove Gray for the back side an inner wheel


----------

